# Marmoset pregnancy test



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Bit of a random question. I'm pretty convinced that fizz could be pregnant. I just woundered if a Human pregnancy test would work....

And if not how do you go about finding out for sure if your marmosets are pregnant of not?


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I no it works for apes like chimps, orangs and gibbons, but im not sure with smaller primates. Try ringing an exotic vet and ask them, and if she is congrats :2thumb:


----------



## ringo2309 (Jul 6, 2011)

hi im sorry i dont know for sure but i think it would as they use them on other monkeys etc in zoos. Try it and see as it wont do fizz any harm. 
sorry i cant be certain.:2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Human pregnancy tests dont work on callitrichids as they measure hCg (human chorionic gonadotropin), this hormone is produced by apes but not lesser primate species. The only way to check would be a ultrasound scan performed under anaesthetic by a competent exotics vet.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Matt the ops 100% correct it wont work.
She should start showing and eb will act different toward you.
Ultrasound would be the only way.
Or the best way.
Patience.
Wait and see.
Would be money down the drain for what you would find out anyway..
But thats my opinion mate.


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Human pregnancy tests dont work very well on apes either. Just wait and see, you can take weights to monitor weight gain if you do routine weight measurements, this would also help in the future as you will get a measure on weight gain before she gives birth but its not neccessary. But as Peter says wait and see have patience and wait and see.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

linket22 said:


> Human pregnancy tests dont work very well on apes either. Just wait and see, you can take weights to monitor weight gain if you do routine weight measurements, this would also help in the future as you will get a measure on weight gain before she gives birth but its not neccessary. But as Peter says wait and see have patience and wait and see.


Sounds like a plan.
Dont think id want to stress out by weighing.
The belly getting bigger usually tells you they are pregnant.
And it gets a purple tinge to it.
In commons anyway


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't mind waitin it's just the not knowing at the minute that's getting to me. She has a bigger than normal belly when sitting and stuff but then when she stretches from branch to branch an stuff it seems to disappear, goes back to a normal looking stomach. It's weird. 

I'm just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> I don't mind waitin it's just the not knowing at the minute that's getting to me. She has a bigger than normal belly when sitting and stuff but then when she stretches from branch to branch an stuff it seems to disappear, goes back to a normal looking stomach. It's weird.
> 
> I'm just going to have to wait and see.


Its like that anyway matt.
They drop when they are near there time


----------

